# Whats the average wingspan for a guy 6'6???



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Does anybody know what would be considered an "average" wingspan for a 6'6 guy? Would it just be the same as your height or more or less? Let me know.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Eleventy feet.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Well... clearly the average would be very, very close to '6"6.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

alright thanks, just wondering because I'm looking to play some college ball next year and wanted to know what I'm working with. 6'6 with 6'10 wingspan, cool.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

I think the avg is 6'8"-6'9"


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

The average wingspan of a person of almost any height is a couple inches above said height.

So anywhere from 6'7" to 6'9" would be pretty much normal.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Isn't Yao Ming's wingspan less than his height? I heard that somewhere and it sure looks like it too.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

I heard that Barbosa has a huge wing span..what is it?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>popeyejones54</b>!
> I heard that Barbosa has a huge wing span..what is it?


when I saw him play, he did look a little monkeyish (long arms)


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Barbosa is 6'3 with 6'10-6'11 wingspan.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Dwayne Wade and Barbosa have freakishly long arms. Kevin Willis and Yao Ming have T-Rex wingspans that are shorter than they are. I think those two are the only ones with shorter wingspans than height.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Like A Breath</b>!
> I think those two are the only ones with shorter wingspans than height.


No probably not, I am positive that there are dozens of guys with shorter wingspans than their heights.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Like A Breath</b>!
> Dwayne Wade and Barbosa have freakishly long arms. Kevin Willis and Yao Ming have T-Rex wingspans that are shorter than they are. I think those two are the only ones with shorter wingspans than height.


yeah, you can really tell when DW*YA*NE Wade plays, he dribbles really far out sometimes... its scary


----------

